

Show HN: I built a lame site, now what? - jampoole
http://versusyesorno.com

======
codemonk
This may have some potential, if you can get traffic. It's a bit sluggish
though (for example, the render + chart feels a but slow)

~~~
jampoole
Ya it's a base project (I have a lot of ideas) unless traffic comes, but I
feel like that'll be impossible. I have a full time job and kids so have zero
time to work on side projects:( If more traffic I'll put more addons otherwise
I guess it's dead in the water.

To your note I'll have to load more than 1 question + charts (maybe 5 in
queue). BTW thanks for adding a question to the site:)

